# Posting pictures in Forums



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok i fell really stupid never used a forum before, how do you insert a picture in the forum?


----------



## crashbig (Aug 29, 2008)

No such thing as a stupid question, I was going to ask myself. Got started on redoing the layout and was going to post some progress pics, but I don't know either.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Upload the picture to some web available space then enter the following.. [-img]http://picturelocation[-/img] (don't include the - after the [ in the above example).

By the way, if you become a first class member, you not only get web space for saving your pictures, you also get a more enhanced editor for posting messages.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Just be sure that your image tags - [-img]---[/img] are in small letters. Be sure that your pics are no larger than 640 pixels wide. You may need to resize them or set your camera for that size. I use photobucket.com for image hosting but there are many other free hosting sites like flicker or imageshack.us. 

Adding weblinks to your posts is pretty much the same except use url tags - [-url]----[-/url] 

-Brian


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And if you don't have access to a web server for uploading photos, MLS's gold is a pretty good deal.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Upload the picture to some web available space 


The big problem is what Bill suggests - most folk aren't used to storing photos on the web. GnTRR - the problem is that a photo on your computer will not be available/visible when you're not online. It has to be moved to an online storage resource. Most of the photo services mentioned above meet that criteria, and some even give you the code for posting pics. I use Picasa, a free Google app and service that indexes all the photos on your computer then lets you flag ones to be uploaded to your Picasa 'album' on Google's servers. 

A newcomer, studeclunker, found a neat way using Photobucket, which he descibed on this thread: 
*http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/23/tpage/1/view/Topic/postid/89545/Default.aspx* 

Most of the services/apps offer a way to resize the pic to what can easily be seen on a computer monitor - 640 x 480 is the rule here. (Another option is the Microsoft Office Picture Manager, if you have MS Office on your windows PC.) 

After you put the photo online, you can refer to it in a post, using the "img, /img" tags or similar. 

At the risk of scaring off another fine fellow.. Here's a thread with a discussion of posting photos. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/26/postid/25232/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

one recommendation..avoid Imageshack! 
they delete photos after 6 months to a year..your photos simply disappear.. 
then your forum posts and webpages look like this:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/SW1/SW1-page2.html

I have found photobucket to be much more relaible. 

http://photobucket.com/ 

but the best photo host is: http://www.mylargescale.com/  

Scot


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)

Ok I got it THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A BUNCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I really like this site and all of you fellow train lovers!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

You would think with all the computer technology some one would have come up with posting photos right from your computer.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

You would think with all the computer technology some one would have come up with posting photos right from your computer.
1st Class members can "attach" up to three photos directly from their computer provided they are each under 70kb in file size. The attached photos are still uploaded however when the post is "submitted" - it just happens automatically. 

Posting photos directly from one's computer presents many problems (I assume you mean here that the photo lives on your hard drive and isn't uploaded). In order to display such a photo, the MLS server would need to contact your computer and fetch the photo at least once, which results in an upload anyway. 

If the MLS server only provided the location of the photo and left it up to the viewer's computer to fetch it while browsing the Net, that would mean every computer trying to display the photo would have to fetch it from your computer at least once, which could, potentially at least, bring your computer and its Net connection to its knees. Also, your computer probably isn't always on, and even if it was, it isn't connected to the Net in such a way as to act like a server without special software (like song file sharing software), which you'd have to download and install allowing access to your hard drive. Then you are suddenly faced with a whole host of new security problems, and you probably wouldn't want to do that anyway.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posting photos directly from one's computer presents many problems 


Dwight, 

The problems are (theoretically) easy to solve. (a) get rid of the 70kb limit, which is totally arbitrary. Let the member decide if he wants to wait for the upload by reading the file size and opening a 'warning' box, and (b) allow the poster to decide where the uploaded photo goes in the message. 

The current system is 90% useful, but the 70kb limit is a pain. Most of my 640x480 photos are larger than that.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

Some forums allow you to upload any size file but before viewing they will downsize the file to fit a maximum requirement.

It is nice being able to have this option, takes a lot of hassle out of guessing the file size needed before uploading.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

The problems are (theoretically) easy to solve. (a) get rid of the 70kb limit, which is totally arbitrary. Let the member decide if he wants to wait for the upload by reading the file size and opening a 'warning' box, and (b) allow the poster to decide where the uploaded photo goes in the message. 


It's a little more than that.. There's server storage space to consider as well as server bandwidth, both incoming and out.. None of which are free... I'm looking at solutions, but there's no single easy answer...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/10/2009 9:31 AM
You would think with all the computer technology some one would have come up with posting photos right from your computer.
1st Class members can "attach" up to three photos directly from their computer provided they are each under 70kb in file size. The attached photos are still uploaded however when the post is "submitted" - it just happens automatically. 

Posting photos directly from one's computer presents many problems (I assume you mean here that the photo lives on your hard drive and isn't uploaded). In order to display such a photo, the MLS server would need to contact your computer and fetch the photo at least once, which results in an upload anyway. 

If the MLS server only provided the location of the photo and left it up to the viewer's computer to fetch it while browsing the Net, that would mean every computer trying to display the photo would have to fetch it from your computer at least once, which could, potentially at least, bring your computer and its Net connection to its knees. Also, your computer probably isn't always on, and even if it was, it isn't connected to the Net in such a way as to act like a server without special software (like song file sharing software), which you'd have to download and install allowing access to your hard drive. Then you are suddenly faced with a whole host of new security problems, and you probably wouldn't want to do that anyway. " src="http://www.mylargescale.com/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/smile.gif" align="absMiddle" border="0" />




*I used the method Dwight just mentioned, i click the upload button it takes me to my computer i click on the picture i want and it uploads automatic. no muss no fuss......*


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that the hosting of images has been brought up, if you use one of the currently 'FREE' image hosting sights and don't happen to have your very own personal copy on CD/DVD etc. You might want to take note of changes taking place at Kodak, because it will most likely start a ripple effect.

*http://www.walletpop.com/blog/2009/03/31/a-kodak-moment-will-now-cost-you-at-least-4-99/2*


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve - what bothered me about the story is, if the author has no photos on Kodak's site and only viewed them, how the **** did Kodak get the author's email address? Ohhhh... let me guess... the album owner sent the links through Kodak's site. Hence the "spam." 

I never, EVER type other's email addresses into web sites for just that very reason!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 04/10/2009 7:26 PM
Steve - what bothered me about the story is, if the author has no photos on Kodak's site and only viewed them, how the **** did Kodak get the author's email address? Ohhhh... let me guess... the album owner sent the links through Kodak's site. Hence the "spam." 

I never, EVER type other's email addresses into web sites for just that very reason!


SURE DO WISH I could get ALL my kids' in-laws to follow your lead!!!!!!!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight

Yes sir, I had to think about that for a good bit too before I struck upon the same conclusion. But then again I'm not so sure that all the people that are so enamored with things like "Twitter" and such are a reliable gauge of individuals that think ahead.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not so sure that all the people that are so enamored with things like "Twitter" and such are a reliable gauge of individuals that think ahead.







Yeah... that and FaceBook!


----------



## GnTRailroad (Apr 3, 2009)




----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

You would think with all the computer technology some one would have come up with posting photos right from your computer. 


You can. 
The problem is that the images need to live on the internet somewhere and someone has to pay the rent. 

Andrew


----------

